# Long term rent



## sues13 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi looking to move to the Algarve for 12 months, just wondering if anyone knows a reliable rental company.


Thanks in advance


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Firstly welcome to the forum & secondly, you might find it hard to get a reasonably priced long term Algarve rental in the summer.

But good luck with it.


----------



## Kevin Ennis (Aug 25, 2015)

Do you need to be in the Algarve? Property owners there can make good money by renting out their properties over the summer which makes a 12 month rental expensive. Further north and inland will give you a much better choice of properties


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

There are some main sources of Long Term Rentals, most of the big size Property Management Companies have a good selection this time of year. Try JESQL or PortugalPropertyServices or WendyDavieslda each of those have a site at their respective .com URL


----------



## sues13 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thank you I will try them.


----------



## Crazychic (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi it is definitely very possible we have just rented a house for the next 8 months in algarve and a friend has rented a house for 2 years and has just found a new one for the next 2 years. Pm me and I will pass on a contact who could help. Which area of the algarve are you looking at ? We are quarteira area.


----------



## sues13 (Sep 1, 2015)

Sorry can not pm you, not got enough posts yet will contact you when I have.


----------

